# Can you help me find these rims?



## Loading... (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello, ive been looking for some rims to go onto a 2005 gto. I love both of these set of rims. I dont know what style of the rims nor who makes them. Ive looked almost everywhere i can think of. If you can tell me what they are or at least a brand I would be extremely greatful. Thank you for your time.











This is the MTI Gto that was in a motor trend Road Test. I do not know who makes these wheels but hopefully someone can help me out.












This is the Gto Ram air 6 concept. These rims look great and i would really appreciate it if someone could tell me what they are.


Thanks for stopping by :seeya


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

have you tried jegs?


----------



## Loading... (Dec 4, 2010)

I Think I found the ones on the blue gto. Or at least they are close to them. They are all from roush. tell me which ones you think would be closest please


1










2










3










Im thinking that the first set are the closest...


----------



## Loading... (Dec 4, 2010)

Okay aha I believe I finally found them. They both look amazing!


These are on the orange Concept gto 
They are CCW 505a's
Im 99% sure there the exact rim. you can change the badge to a pontiac logo
IMO these rims look great





















The second pair are on the blue MTI gto are these i believe
These look great too, I think they look good with the black 




















Which ones do yall think look better. Im glad i found these


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

The Blue car looks like those might even be Corvette rims. The orange one has rims you can get at Discount Tire. They're called Voxx. Check any car magazine's ads and you'll see they look pretty much alike. Both sets look great, especially the rears on the orange car with that deep chrome dish.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Ccw's are nice but they'll make your pocket hurt. I couldn't do the upkeep required to keep them looking great.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

The first set just look like TSW's, but it's not a great picture to perfectly tell. The second set are CCW's and those are BIG BUCKS


----------



## Ol' Yeller (Mar 4, 2010)

If you do not DD your car I highly recommend the CCWs. Excellent wheels. I DD my GTO so I am getting the centers of mine powdercoated. I plan to buy another set eventually.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

From a distance the first one sorta looks like my petrol Octane wheels.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I was thinking CCW also., I am on the Vette Forum and they are the hot ticket, but $2500 a set!! I went with the new Z06 rip offs for $600 a set, still get alot of compliments.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

batmans said:


> From a distance the first one sorta looks like my petrol Octane wheels.


 That could be possible too. The Petrol wheel line is also made by TSW


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> That could be possible too. The Petrol wheel line is also made by TSW


U are correct.

I suspect that the Bremmer Kraft BR01 is the new one.


----------



## jittrbugg (Jun 29, 2010)

They are both CCW wheels. The first is our SP500 and the second is our 505A. You can take a look at Complete Custom Wheel - Home

Melissa
CCW


----------

